# Do cyclogest symptoms get worse and worse?



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I just wondered if you ladies generally find the cyclogest making you feel worse and worse? I'm trying to work out if it's just the cyclogest causing my probs or the other lovely little thing/s that we're all hoping for.

Things started ok, bit slower gastro wise, then it speeded up and I was rushing to the loo, now I'm fairly settled with emptying bowels everyday (10dpt), but what I can't believe is how slow my tummy's emptying. I feel like a little elephant and am soooo swollen and hard from low down to my ribs. It's uncomfortable to sit, walk etc and the last thing I feel like doing is eating. I can't even tempt myself with my normal treats. I'm not at all constipated. Been getting acid too and lots of wind which has been very painful today and made me keel over - I presume it's wind. Is it possible it is just the cyclogest doing this and that it gets worse with each day. Im dreading tomorrow as yesterday was bad enough.

Love Lily.   Feeling like an inflatable beach ball!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lily

Unfortunately the cyclogest can have these nasty side effects. 

With our fresh ivf it was even worse cos I started the cyclogest after EC and was sooo bloated and uncomfortable...I honestly looked & felt like a little buddha !!
With the FETs its not been quite so bad but still bloated, very windy  and terrible terrible heartburn.

Peppermint tea can help ease the bloating although drink in moderation.  I also take Gaviscon (checked with pharmacist and its perfectly safe)

Hope it eases up soon
Good luck 

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Lily Anne,

The medications are a real pain aren't they! I sympathise with you because I get similar symptoms to you with cyclogest. Towards the end of my 2wws I go right off food, even my favourite treats and as I've only ever had one BFP and two BFNs, I have to put it down to the cyclogest and elleste tablets I have to take (although I always secretly think its something else!  ) 
Hang in there, fingers crossed for you for a BFP!   
Claire x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks ladies, but oh dear - I've not been provided with much confidence to encourage me to get the pee sticks out. Can't believe I'm suffering like this for nothing?! I will keep thinking   for a couple more days and pluck up some courage from somewhere.

Love Lily.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LilyAnne said:


> Thanks ladies, but oh dear - I've not been provided with much confidence to encourage me to get the pee sticks out.


Lily hun

You've still got 6 days to go before testing & as we all know, plenty can happen in that time...you're only just over half way through the 2ww !! You shouldn't even be considering peesticks just yet ! 

There really is no way of knowing what the symptoms could be...they _could_ be the cyclogest or they _could_ be a good sign...hang in there & stay positive.  

Good luck & take care
Natasha x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Lily Anne 

had the same side effects than you with cyclogest ! although my GP said it was a mixture of cyclogest and the drugs.It has been 2 weeks since I know it is a BFN and it is only in the past 2 days I have started to feel a bit better. I still hurt around my lower back on one side and when I seat , but getting better.My osteopath said that she can feel the womb still irritable and swollen because of the drugs. The cyclogest were making me so bad I had to go to the IVF centre and check I did not have any fluid in pelvis or any distorted ovary. Everything was fine. I even had blood in my stools for 2days and freaked out. It was a one off , but it was inflammed, and it is painful. I never had colitis and apparently that was it.
It does go away, and it is not dangerous, but difficult.
May I suggest that you use the cyclogest vaginally if you are not subject to thrush? Docs at IVF centre said that it did not make any difference after the ET ( before the et, better to stick to back passage , so that does not interfere with procedure).
It might ease the pain around your bottom, such as when you seat.

Wind any way is very very painful , but as not dangerous at all or long term effect , doctors often ignore it and tell you to have some rennies.
peppermint tea is indeed excellent as Natasha said. 
Best wishes,
Future Mummy


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Natasha and future mummy,
Well the intention with this post initially was to hear lots of you lovely ladies say it could be good news. But future mummy, you've experienced the same and got a bfn - really sorry  .

Serves me right for asking  .

As for the testing Natasha, my clinic don't want false -ves so test 16 SIXTEEN! days post transfer (perhaps our mental institutions are short of patients round here), but I had a 3 day ET and you kindly let me know that 14 dpt was norm, so I figured this weekend wouldn't be so  .

Oh to be pregnant: soon I'll find out and I'm dreading the result - in fact I think the worry is making me nauseous and off my food. I can't believe I'm near the end of the 2ww after spending the last 2 years begging the NHS to let me have it. Please don't let me have wasted it.

Love Lily.


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hi Lily

I am having similar feeling to you, although not as extreme. Like you not sure if its cyclogest or water retention type swelling so I'm not sure if its good or bad sign. I am on day 11 post EC today and at this point in my last cycle (with the same drugs) the bloating had gone down. Nothing seems to make it go away not even peppermint tea which I tried yesterday.

Who knows ?

Hang in there anyway because its not long to find out the answer!

Love Wrenster xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LilyAnne said:


> Hi Natasha and future mummy,
> Well the intention with this post initially was to hear lots of you lovely ladies say it could be good news. But future mummy, you've experienced the same and got a bfn - really sorry .
> 
> Serves me right for asking .
> ...


Hi Lily

Sorry we didn't respond how you wanted but isn't it better to be truthful through our own experiences rather than offer false hope ? I still feel both mine & Future Mummys posts were encouraging but since we're not medically trained and don't know exactly what is causing your symptoms then we can't say for definite that its good news....but obviously we all wish for you that it is ! 

As for testing, I didn't say 14dpt was the norm...clinics have varying advise when it comes to testing although 14dpt appears to be most common & this is when my clinic advise testing. Even if you're going to test 14dpt then you've still got 3 days to go...so thats Monday ! I've read enough posts from ladies testing even 13dpt and getting a neg and testing on 14dpt and getting positive result.

Ultimately its obviously your decision but me, personally, I don't see the point in testing early as just adds extra anxiety (and I know all about anxiety & stress regards testing from what I've been through this week !!)

Good luck & I really do hope its all good news for you...  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Woo Natasha - no offence intended my love! Sorry if I offended you - it was meant to be said in fun (sorry my sense of humour - that's just one -ve of writing e-mails and not being able to see my face: I obviously didn't use enough smileys). Of course I'd rather you were honest - the IF journey makes one a realist and there is absolutely no point in false hopes. Of course you were encouraging and very kind to even answer - think I maybe rubbed you up the wrong way without even trying!

My lovely wise ones: may I delve into your wealth of experience and knowledge once more?
What's with lots of milky cm I've produced since yesterday (it's not thrush, an irritant or with odour) - is this cyclogest related too?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello!!

I use Cyclogest vaginally and I do get a milky cm occasionally. I have used  the damn pessaries for 2 assisted iui cycles and now after IVF. I have used them this time since the e/c too like you. I was told when I had iui to put them in an hour or so before I get out of bed in the morning and just as I get into bed at night. If I dont do this I find I get a milky discharge but when I do I am ok!! I hate the damn things they are so sticky and messy!

Hope it will all be over soon!! Mind you, if its a miraculous BFY I have to continue to take them until 12 weeks!! A small  and messy price to pay I guess!!!

Best of luck honey  xx

Tinx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Tinx,
Thanks for replying. They are horrid aren't they - but I feel guilty for saying that - perhaps we should call them precious as they're so important to our babies!

I haven't used them vaginally yet, and only have 1 x 400mg at night just before bed rectally. Never mind, I think I'm going to give up on all this symptom talk, it's too frustrating. Think I'd be better off going out for a while and escaping. Roll on test day. At this stage what will be will be....

Good luck!  

Lots of love Lily. xx


----------

